# MY EBAY- Old School Lanzar optidrive plus 150 Super rare



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

In case anyone is interested....Here ya go Happy Bidding 

Lanzar Opti-Drive Plus 150 Old School Optidrive RARE - eBay (item 330505659513 end time Dec-12-10 07:17:47 PST)


----------



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ending in a hour....jump in while you still can!!!


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

I sold these amps years ago, and I saw one come through my store the other day. Brought back some good memories.  Miss the good ole days when there were so many great amps readily available.


----------

